# upflush toilet in basement bathroom



## rkofler (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm looking to finish my basement, and the wife wants a bathroom. Unfortunately the only waste line in the bathroom is from the kitchen and runs along the top of the basement wall. The bathrooms are in another part of the house that is on slab. 
So I'm thinking my best option would be an upflush toilet that pumps into the kitchen waste line.

http://www.upflushtoilet.com/

Anyone have any experience with these? Pros/Cons? 
My biggest question is in regards to venting. Would be real tough to run pvc from basement through roof. Are there any other options? Heard about something called a studor vent, not sure if I could use.

Thanks for any feedback in advance.

Ron


----------



## Dune (Feb 22, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/basement-bathroom-questions-ejector-pumps.124126/


----------



## btuser (Feb 22, 2014)

Does she want a full bath or 1/2 bath?  
How's your water table?

I went with a saniflo unit after advice from my plumber in law that it was a bad idea to cut into my slab.  I live in a swamp and the water is about 2' below my slab when the river is running through the yard.  4 years no issues.


----------



## rkofler (Feb 23, 2014)

btuser said:


> Does she want a full bath or 1/2 bath?
> How's your water table?
> 
> I went with a saniflo unit after advice from my plumber in law that it was a bad idea to cut into my slab.  I live in a swamp and the water is about 2' below my slab when the river is running through the yard.  4 years no issues.



Just going to do half bath. No issue with water table. Seem to be reading good things about the upflush, my concern is the venting. Will probably have to ask a local plumber.

Thanks, Dune. I did read through that post. I'm not looking to break up basement floor though. Is why I'm looking at the upflush.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 23, 2014)

I think Saniflo would be a great deal/ $1000 and it's done. Personally I have one of these under my slab: http://www.femyers.com/ResidentialProduct_my_se_sw_srm-bp.aspx

I have not had any issues at all. Love the pump.


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Feb 23, 2014)

I have installed many Saniflo units. The toilet has a 4" outlet out of the back like a commercial wall hung. The ejector pump exits at 3/4 or 1 inch. Very easy to install! I have the gray water from a shower and a vanity draining into the same ejector pump.


----------



## rkofler (Feb 24, 2014)

DIrtyJersey said:


> I have installed many Saniflo units. The toilet has a 4" outlet out of the back like a commercial wall hung. The ejector pump exits at 3/4 or 1 inch. Very easy to install! I have the gray water from a shower and a vanity draining into the same ejector pump.


Thanks for the feedback! I am also looking to drain a sink into it. Also thinking about draining a dehumidifier or air conditioner into it. Can't imagine that being a problem...
My biggest question is the venting. Can you explain how you typically vent this system?


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 24, 2014)

Good option, before these all in ones we would use regular toilet and separate macerator pump...


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Feb 24, 2014)

My biggest question is the venting. Can you explain how you typically vent this system?

If the vent stack is near you can tie in there or run a new one.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 24, 2014)

Pro vent....


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.proventsystems.com/?page_id=952


----------



## rkofler (Feb 24, 2014)

DIrtyJersey said:


> My biggest question is the venting. Can you explain how you typically vent this system?
> 
> If the vent stack is near you can tie in there or run a new one.


There is no vent stack at all in the basement. Running a new one would be tough. Any other options?


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 24, 2014)

How about an external vent on a gable end of the house to above the roof line, no need to cut a hole in the roof.


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Feb 24, 2014)

> There is no vent stack at all in the basement. Running a new one would be tough. Any other options?



As Retired Guy stated.You can do what he suggested. If you have first floor bathroom. And can see the drain line from basement and can find the where the vent in the wall is. Then come up from the floor and cut and tie in. If acceptable by your local plumbing code.


----------

